# New Cafe in Aberdeen, Scotland



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

At last!!! A real cafe in Aberdeen - Figment Coffee, 70 Countesswells Road, Aberdeen AB15 7YJ. Just paid a visit, had a cortado, met owner (Neil) - doing everything RIGHT! Great news for Aberdeen.


----------



## martyrdon (Dec 13, 2016)

Aaaahhhhh nice. I'll drop past in the next couple of days!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ill be there Tuesday !


----------



## SamB (Oct 31, 2019)

I have been here a few time now. excellent quality for consistent roasts. I think he is using a 15kg Loring?

I think its great that there is a 3rd wave roaster in the area so more props to him for giving it a go.


----------

